# NT's + lack of enthusiasm about sex



## rowingineden

Actually, what I've noticed about INTJs, at least, is that they generally describe themselves as not being sexual people, so you have to draw it out of them, but then once you do, they're all appetite. I don't hang with any other NTs but the INTJs, though, that I know of.


----------



## bionic

I just wanna have sex while wearing a gas mask (or partner wearing darth vader cause that's hot too), solving puzzles, AND having some pizza. That's true fucking enthusiasm right there.


----------



## rowingineden

bionic said:


> I just wanna have sex while wearing a gas mask (or partner wearing darth vader cause that's hot too), solving puzzles, AND having some pizza. That's true fucking enthusiasm right there.


I love INTJs. :laughing:


----------



## Skewed

bionic said:


> I just wanna have sex while wearing a gas mask (or partner wearing darth vader cause that's hot too), solving puzzles, AND having some pizza. That's true fucking enthusiasm right there.


I have a gas mask from when I was in the military. :crazy:


----------



## dude10000

> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks). I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?


I'm more horny when there is a personal connection. (Tell anyone else this, and I will hunt you down and kill you.)


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

freebird1839 said:


> For me, its not that i don't have a lack of enthusiasim for it, i love sex and think about it often. i just am very private about it.


I second that.




JHBowden said:


> I'm more horny when there is a personal connection. (Tell anyone else this, and I will hunt you down and kill you.)


Definitely second this one too. I actually get a little turned off if a random girl comes onto me. And it is obviously hard to get close to someone as an INTP, I only have 1-2 good friends let alone friends that are girls. Don't get me wrong I have a lot of "acquaintances" and people who would consider me a friend but I have a different view on what a friend is. 

So if one has trouble connecting and is mainly horny when connected, you can see where a problem would arise XD


----------



## bionic

rowingineden said:


> I love INTJs. :laughing:


I heart you too!



Skewed said:


> I have a gas mask from when I was in the military. :crazy:


Oh honey, I already have a couple of masks. I recently brought an Israeli one and its become my favorite. I also have a Soviet Union WW2 one that has been used. Finding filters for it is a bitch but I don't use it much in play anyway.


I'll be the first to admit that I am pervert. Sex is fun but I have more of an appetite for things like fetish play and stuff since it enhances my libido. And passionate sex with intimacy is always great but I've only found it with a woman thus far. And no boys, I am not looking for any takers. roud:


----------



## Antithesis

I was very enthusiastic until I 'discovered' that I really wasn't that great at anything other than head. I don't like acknowledging that I don't know how to do something well (also it really fucking hurt. And he was a twat)


----------



## skycloud86

Antithesis said:


> I was very enthusiastic until I 'discovered' that I really wasn't that great at anything other than head. I don't like acknowledging that I don't know how to do something well (also it really fucking hurt. And he was a twat)


Then find someone who is good at oral sex as well, and you're both satisfied.


----------



## cardinalfire

NT's do have sex, it's just brain sex. They got hot and flustered over the slightest mention of a particle, carbon based lifeform analysis or other anime movie related paraphanalia. It's sex Jim, just not as we know it.


----------



## rowingineden

cardinalfire said:


> NT's do have sex, it's just brain sex. They got hot and flustered over the slightest mention of a particle, carbon based lifeform analysis or other anime movie related paraphanalia. It's sex Jim, just not as we know it.


Yeah, my INTJ ex decribed herself as sapiosexual, but so am I. I get really horny in class... oh, and I think the reproduction of Spirogyra is sooooo sexy.
Spirogyra conjugating


----------



## Immemorial

It's not that I have a lack of enthusiasm about it..
I'm just not very open about it.

Although, I don't have a desire to fuck everything with 2 legs and a vagina (or penis if that is your preference) like some people seem to.

I've never connected with someone although that may be due to my anti-social nature.
But if I did, I may or not become dangerously horny.

(Looks shifty, before swiftly escaping). You read none of this.....


----------



## rowingineden

DarkestHour said:


> It's not that I have a lack of enthusiasm about it..
> I'm just not very open about it.
> 
> Although, I don't have a desire to fuck everything with 2 legs and a vagina (or penis if that is your preference) like some people seem to.
> 
> I've never connected with someone although that may be due to my anti-social nature.
> But if I did, I may or not become dangerously horny.
> 
> (Looks shifty, before swiftly escaping). You read none of this.....


I think it's another example of what is perceived by many (including often the INTJs themselves) as a great big thick great wall protecting the INTJ's emotional or sexual core. In reality, it's a floodgate, an impending tsunami. When the INTJ lets down the gates, you gotta be ready to ride that sucka out and enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## cardinalfire

rowingineden said:


> Yeah, my INTJ ex decribed herself as sapiosexual, but so am I. I get really horny in class... oh, and I think the reproduction of Spirogyra is sooooo sexy.
> Spirogyra conjugating


That sets off my mild trypophobia looking at that. I feel weird.


----------



## rowingineden

cardinalfire said:


> That sets off my mild trypophobia looking at that. I feel weird.


I'm sorry. *licks your face like a dog* I don't know why I did that. I just wanted to. And I thought it would be funny.


----------



## cardinalfire

rowingineden said:


> I'm sorry. *licks your face like a dog* I don't know why I did that. I just wanted to. And I thought it would be funny.


haha, it was funny, just unexpected. You know we are most likely going to get done for trolling if we keep on? lol...


----------



## rowingineden

cardinalfire said:


> haha, it was funny, just unexpected. You know we are most likely going to get done for trolling if we keep on? lol...


I never get in trouble! I am well-liked and respected by people! (For some damn reason beyond my comprehension.)


----------



## cardinalfire

rowingineden said:


> I never get in trouble! I am well-liked and respected by people! (For some damn reason beyond my comprehension.)


haha you are funny. 'I NEVER GET IN TROUBLE'... hehe... give it time, give it time. and the 'lick your face like a dog' that would have been so funny had it been irl. I would have been laughing so hard.


----------



## rowingineden

cardinalfire said:


> haha you are funny. 'I NEVER GET IN TROUBLE'... hehe... give it time, give it time. and the 'lick your face like a dog' that would have been so funny had it been irl. I would have been laughing so hard.


I don't! I am a good little girl! Regardless of whether I actually live by the rules which are in place! :laughing: And I love to tell people, especially Introverts, in real life that I intend to lick them, or I just outright pet them or touch their nose or some other facial feature. I am good at entertaining myself.


----------



## bionic

rowingineden said:


> I think it's another example of what is perceived by many (including often the INTJs themselves) as a great big thick great wall protecting the INTJ's emotional or sexual core. In reality, it's a floodgate, an impending tsunami. When the INTJ lets down the gates, you gotta be ready to ride that sucka out and enjoy the hell out of it!


Agreed. When I open up to someone its because I believe that they can handle the crazy tsunami of emotion that I have consumed. I've been disillusioned quite a number of times and opened up to others due to my own naivete. This ends up in be just being hurt and closing up for the next person. I'm challenging them to rip open into my core. If they get past it; I expect them to fucking endure it AND stay by my said no matter how hard it may be. My love isn't for the faint of heart.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I'm not sure that its that NT's lack enthusiasm, as a group we/they tend to be reserved about talking about sex. ENFJ's are supposed to make some of the best lovers, but they just don't talk about.


----------



## Schadenfreude

I only talk about my sexual interests to my closest friends and I don't feel the urge to fornicate unless I'm with my partner.


----------



## madame cabanis

Sex just seems like such a...waste of energy and time. :\


----------



## Shmo

In the interest of full disclosure and unbiased interpretation: I'm an 18-year old virgin so my views are coloured by a vicious combination of immaturity, inexperience and insecurity.

To me sex is something I think about quite a lot but never articulate. To even speak to someone about sex or sexual desire I would have to be incredibly close with them. It would have to be a person who understands me and to whom I've revealed some of the innermost reaches of my thought and belief, and they likewise to me. It would have to be a person I can trust implicitly and whom I cherish.

I do not consider sex itself in any way special - that is to say, to me it has no intrinsic emotional or spiritual value. In the end it is merely a physical act like any other. The reason for my incredible reserve regarding it stems from the fact that this act to me is one of the last stages of proximity between two people.

Sex for the sake of sex would not interest me simply for the fact that it would be so awkward to not know and cherish the person closely first. Getting to know someone is like counting down, 9, 8, 7,...: formalities, hobbies and interests, history, ... Somewhere along the line comes the declaration of romantic intent (though for me personally a friendship would have to come first). Sexual intimacy is one of the last stages of the countdown (lower still would be intent to marry and raise children). Sexual intimacy without the prior stages, as it stands, would to me seem like an anomaly. I would not dream of expressing any "out of order" sexual intent to anyone, and would be incredibly confused if someone did to me (though to be quite frank that's nothing to worry about).

There's Ti for ya.


----------



## openedskittles

Shmo said:


> In the interest of full disclosure and unbiased interpretation: I'm an 18-year old virgin so my views are coloured by a vicious combination of immaturity, inexperience and insecurity.
> 
> To me sex is something I think about quite a lot but never articulate. To even speak to someone about sex or sexual desire I would have to be incredibly close with them. It would have to be a person who understands me and to whom I've revealed some of the innermost reaches of my thought and belief, and they likewise to me. It would have to be a person I can trust implicitly and whom I cherish.
> 
> I do not consider sex itself in any way special - that is to say, to me it has no intrinsic emotional or spiritual value. In the end it is merely a physical act like any other. The reason for my incredible reserve regarding it stems from the fact that this act to me is one of the last stages of proximity between two people.
> 
> Sex for the sake of sex would not interest me simply for the fact that it would be so awkward to not know and cherish the person closely first. Getting to know someone is like counting down, 9, 8, 7,...: formalities, hobbies and interests, history, ... Somewhere along the line comes the declaration of romantic intent (though for me personally a friendship would have to come first). Sexual intimacy is one of the last stages of the countdown (lower still would be intent to marry and raise children). Sexual intimacy without the prior stages, as it stands, would to me seem like an anomaly. I would not dream of expressing any "out of order" sexual intent to anyone, and would be incredibly confused if someone did to me (though to be quite frank that's nothing to worry about).
> 
> There's Ti for ya.


Seriously. I mean if you just wanted to get your rocks off you could do it yourself and not risk so many things, not limited to STDs, children, and embarrassment. You can say it's only natural, but it's also only natural for us to hate being smashed shoulder to shoulder with strangers on a subway. It's definitely a stage of closeness.


----------



## Scar

Yeah well... Sex is ok.


----------



## ENTPreneur

Shmo said:


> In the interest of full disclosure and unbiased interpretation: I'm an 18-year old virgin so my views are coloured by a vicious combination of immaturity, inexperience and insecurity.
> 
> To me sex is something I think about quite a lot but never articulate. To even speak to someone about sex or sexual desire I would have to be incredibly close with them. It would have to be a person who understands me and to whom I've revealed some of the innermost reaches of my thought and belief, and they likewise to me. It would have to be a person I can trust implicitly and whom I cherish.
> 
> I do not consider sex itself in any way special - that is to say, to me it has no intrinsic emotional or spiritual value. In the end it is merely a physical act like any other. The reason for my incredible reserve regarding it stems from the fact that this act to me is one of the last stages of proximity between two people.
> 
> Sex for the sake of sex would not interest me simply for the fact that it would be so awkward to not know and cherish the person closely first. Getting to know someone is like counting down, 9, 8, 7,...: formalities, hobbies and interests, history, ... Somewhere along the line comes the declaration of romantic intent (though for me personally a friendship would have to come first). Sexual intimacy is one of the last stages of the countdown (lower still would be intent to marry and raise children). Sexual intimacy without the prior stages, as it stands, would to me seem like an anomaly. I would not dream of expressing any "out of order" sexual intent to anyone, and would be incredibly confused if someone did to me (though to be quite frank that's nothing to worry about).
> 
> There's Ti for ya.


I am twice your age and I still feel mostly like that....


----------



## skycloud86

ENTPreneur said:


> Right now I am troubled by a lack of interest in sex. I have a lot on my mind, true, and I have never been a sex-freak, but nonetheless I have not felt this numb since childhood.... I like sex in close relationships. Right now I dont have any interesting female "prospects" about. There are interested sexual partners though. I just dont feel like it....
> 
> I probably need to find the right woman.... But I am really worried about myself....


Why are you troubled? It's perfectly natural to be uninterested in sex, regardless of what society might like to tell you. Personally, I think you should stop worrying about it.


----------



## ENTPreneur

skycloud86 said:


> Why are you troubled? It's perfectly natural to be uninterested in sex, regardless of what society might like to tell you. Personally, I think you should stop worrying about it.


Well, yes... But it is not the "usual me". I bet it will be different when i bond with someone again... I am not into casual sex and have no one close right now, thats my own theory...

Thanks anyway for the input.


----------



## sk3tched

I've never had sex with anyone. I fear the consequences, and try to convince myself that I'm interested in more important things (mostly nerdy pursuits). I don't want to risk getting an STD or getting pregnant.

Although I fantasize like crazy and wish those consequences didn't exist, because like all new things, I'd love to try it out. But the closest I've gotten is a kiss and a massage (which was amazing).

Anyway, you get the similar "effects" during masturbation, and I avoid getting AIDS or whatever.


----------



## The Proof

NatetheGreat said:


> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks). I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?


where did you get this information from? your agents are trying to sabotage you












Nitou said:


> I object. I would explain why but that might involve an uncouth display of passion. :wink:


please explain 



SlowPoke68 said:


> But no, I found out a lot about "mousy" little INTP girls during study breaks in the basement while working at the college library. They wanted to analyze it afterwards, though.


oh cool you get feedback too, aren't NT girls great ?


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

Hahaha I've been sexual since very early on. wtf


----------



## Apollo Celestio

A bunch of NTs need to look at more than "me." I've found in general they are no less interested in sexual activity than anyone else, but they like ..more tjhan sex. Sex only feeds the body, not the mind if I'm not mistaken. (though they probably can and do get addicted to internet porn) 
I myself am not sexual, nor would I wish it.. but I won't take that to say that NTs in general are not less enthusiastic.


----------



## wafflecake

I think what the really hard part is is finding someone who both understands us/challenges us intellectually and is physically attractive. And while the two traits aren't mutually exclusive, we don't tend to see many NTs in traditional social settings. Especially for INT's, I'd imagine. 

When I finally find that girl though, it's bomb.


----------



## Kairos

I love people, going out, making friends, and also bad yet funny innuendos. That's why people are surprised, when they ask howcome they've never seen me with someone, that i'm not only a virgin but also probably asexual. I''ve never liked anyone to the point of at least kissing or making out.
But as you've said... if i ever come to like someone, i'll probably be a freak like any self respecting ENTP.


----------



## jack london

Red Leaf said:


> My friends all describe me as one of the most sexual people they know and I can't say I disagree. While it may not be constantly on my mind, it doesn't take much to bring it to the forefront.​


If the wind blows I think most INTJs think about sex. We are just very private people and don't consider it correct to talk about it in public. Well, except public chat room forums :tongue:


----------



## Neon Knight

Midnight Rambler said:


> For me, its not that i don't have a lack of enthusiasim for it, i love sex and think about it often. i just am very private about it.


I'm more than enthusiastic, see other posts of mine in sex and relationships section. My current sig pic about
INTPs (which I changed pictures from 2 different already existing meme pics but the text remains the same.)

Hmm I seem to be the opposite in that I am not very private about it. Seems like the E and I got inverted in this case. :happy:


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

I think it depends on testosterone levels (estrogen levels for women?). I'm a complete NT but my sex drive is so high because of my testosterone. I'm a sexual creature and I project it to the opposite sex. I don't know, but I've always had this appetite. It's perverted, too, in a fun way.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Not sexual? We're just good at hiding it, although I do like to have my daily 5 '0' clock wank. You obviosuly haven't seen an NT who has been in situations that do not lend themselves well to sexual release for a few days. Seriously, the last time I had to go on a lot of college visits over a few days, I was getting boners from just about everything, even the vibrations of the car revving up.


----------



## Trainwreck

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. *Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks)*. I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?


Hey, if wanting a woman to step on you with heels until you beg for mercy is considered freaky, then frankly, I don't wanna know what normal is.


----------



## Trainwreck

ENTPreneur said:


> Right now I am troubled by a lack of interest in sex. I have a lot on my mind, true, and I have never been a sex-freak, but nonetheless I have not felt this numb since childhood.... I like sex in close relationships. Right now I dont have any interesting female "prospects" about. There are interested sexual partners though. I just dont feel like it....
> 
> I probably need to find the right woman.... But I am really worried about myself....


Yeah, I went through a phase where women literally weren't doing anything for me. It was disturbing because I would "dance" with a girl, and by "dance" I mean grind and ect., and I would literally feel nothing, no arousal. It got to the point that I grew concerned that I might be gay. Now maybe it's that I drank away the memory of the problems resolution, but it just sort of went away and the mojo came back. It will pass eventually for you as well.


----------



## ENTPreneur

I DO NOT think about sex 10 times an hour or whatever the myth is. Try almost never. I am busy with other things, but when I get aroused it can almost overwhelm me. I can come off as "passionless" and Zen, but inside I really am passionate and even a romantic. I just take a while to "warm" up to a woman. But even after I feel "safe" to be freakish with a person, I still can be preoccupied with other stuff. But since the object of desire passes before your eyes more often I will be more interested in sex (or have it much more often, if you like).

I can go a LONG time without sex, OR masturbation. But I build up tensions (that I dont notice easily because I dont sense my own feelings) that can be a bother.

And sex must preferably be spontaneous and varied (one-nighters are not that interesting in that way). My turn-on is the mind-connection and the intellectual caresses are at least as important as the physical.

Thats about it for me.


----------



## PyrLove

I am very asexual right now. Sex has always been a deeply personal expression of trust and affection for me. Ending a relationship because of a violation of that trust has seriously dampened that desire.


----------



## geGamedev

unleashthehounds said:


> definate sexual interest here.
> 
> -but-
> 
> I don't really talk about it unless the other person is open about it. To be polite.. so it may appear I'm not very sexual, until you get to know me.


Exactly this! Not expressing something doesn't mean it isn't there. I keep my horny thoughts to myself for the most part. The two people I don't mind being a little perverted around make it blatantly clear that they won't be uncomfortable with it. Outside of that, I just try not to appear only interested in someone for physical reasons. While I consider my sex drive to be between normal and high, it remains a lower priority for what I want in a relationship. So I downplay that when getting to know people... and have most likely mis-stated that point with the last girl I was interested in. Lol she probably thinks I'm non-sexual! Oops.


----------



## mnemonicfx

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks). I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?


Disagree completely. 

We're just not expressive about it. We may have more interest and passion than extroverts, although we don't really show it.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

geGamedev said:


> Exactly this! Not expressing something doesn't mean it isn't there. I keep my horny thoughts to myself for the most part. The two people I don't mind being a little perverted around make it blatantly clear that they won't be uncomfortable with it. Outside of that, I just try not to appear only interested in someone for physical reasons. While I consider my sex drive to be between normal and high, it remains a lower priority for what I want in a relationship. So I downplay that when getting to know people... and have most likely mis-stated that point with the last girl I was interested in. Lol she probably thinks I'm non-sexual! Oops.


There's nothing wrong with project sexual desire to a girl, so long as you do it in a way that is fun and enjoyable. Get a sense of what amuses her and project your sexuality that way. 

This is human nature. Women want men sexually; you just have to dress up your interest in a way that they'll enjoy.


----------



## geGamedev

Magnificent Bastard said:


> There's nothing wrong with project sexual desire to a girl, so long as you do it in a way that is fun and enjoyable. Get a sense of what amuses her and project your sexuality that way.
> 
> This is human nature. Women want men sexually; you just have to dress up your interest in a way that they'll enjoy.


For some reason I feel like I'd end up going overboard and project the opposite set of priorities. Trial and error is likely the only way to solve that. The only way for that to work is for me to go out and act like something I'm not (an extrovert). /shrug

Hrmm... Dunno.


----------



## scarygirl

Hey Nate, I really don't know. I think that's a bit of a cliché, but still there is something true about it. We can be sexual, but we have that scientific way about it all at times, or can have strange ways with sexuality. In this time of my life when I doubt I'm ENTP, or INTP, moreover, I think I'm very sexual, but I can be strange, and care more about other things. So, it's not like we didn't care about sex, but more like we had a completely different way about it.

But I think you are not right with your conclusions. I knew many INTPs, and believe me, they're very sexual. Well, not VERY sexual in the way you first think, but believe me, they have an interest in sex. But they tend to get discouraged because nothing goes their way, and they can't compete in a world where they don't feel good.


----------



## Biracial

more like lack of enthusiasm for the person not the sex.


----------



## Anahata

Have to disagree with this one... And that's that.


----------



## Filo

I think NTs can be exceptional lovers, as they are efficient, effective, willing to try and learn things, and not inhibited. I think it would be best with another creative person, especially another N. As a matter of fact, I've found Ns to be better lovers than S and Ts to be better lovers than Fs. The technique of an NT and the passion of an NF... hmmm... :blushed:


----------



## Sassalass

I'm a freakishly sexual person, I didn't get started until college, but once I did, whoa nelly I did not waste time - my husband (who is an INTJ) said that it always felt like something was burning just beneath my personality. He chalks it up to me being Sicilian  And I too have done a bit of play with the fetishes.

Nonetheless - we bonk like crazy, always have, and hopefully we always will. He's very sexual, although he's admitted that he was never as free until we met and there are times I do wish he'd just go wank off and leave me alone - and when we first started in the direction of becoming physical I did honestly do the majority of the initiating (he has no probs now). He still won't "articulate" aka dirty talk during sex which drives me crazy that he doesn't. :blushed:

I will say now that I'm a mom, the sexual need is a lot less and we tend to get all hot n bothered at all the wrong times aka during making dinner, at my moms, watching Spongebob (well my baby does and we talk), at the park, etc.


----------



## wonderfert

I think about sex very regularly. I just don't express it, as there's no one in my life to express it to that would reciprocate. As much as I'd like for clothes to magically disintegrate off of the girls I've been interested in, it's just not happening anytime soon. Until it does I'll keep it in my head.


----------



## Jazzlee

What?! NTs not being particularly sexual?! Never heard of it. I don't know many INTPs, so I can't speak for them, but the INTJs I know can be pretty horny when they're attracted to someone. Same goes for the ENTJs I know.

As for us ENTPs... well, we like it wild  I think no further input is needed.

On the other hand, I think we can be quite in control when we want to be. Lack of sexual enthusiasm most probably happens more frequently with a specific person rather than as a general occurence, or that can at least be applied to myself and the NTs I know.


----------



## noz

i think the infrequency of your observations has to do with the infrequency with which INTs decide they have met worthwhile mates(might apply to Es too....). A majority of the time, we aren't even evaluating the question of whether or not someone in our lives is someone we could enjoy time and a relationship with. We just dont have the time, seriously. As NTs, our brainual cognitive output is still finite 

and hey who can blame us for that hesitance?! did you guys know Tesla remained celibate his whole life so he could focus on his work? It would have been a tragic WASTE to have that man doing child rearing tasks and romancing many women, that's all i say to that ) Lustful sex for NTs is practically a sin of Sloth - a waste of our better talents.

(is this post arroga-NT enough yet? I can add more!)


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I second that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely second this one too. I actually get a little turned off if a random girl comes onto me. And it is obviously hard to get close to someone as an INTP, I only have 1-2 good friends let alone friends that are girls. Don't get me wrong I have a lot of "acquaintances" and people who would consider me a friend but I have a different view on what a friend is.
> 
> So if one has trouble connecting and is mainly horny when connected, you can see where a problem would arise XD


What if the random girl was attractive? You wouldn't feel at all carnal?


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

biocide said:


> I just wanna have sex while wearing a gas mask (or partner wearing darth vader cause that's hot too), solving puzzles, AND having some pizza. That's true fucking enthusiasm right there.


Is your avatar supposed to represent you? I find it strangely alluring.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

noz said:


> i think the infrequency of your observations has to do with the infrequency with which INTs decide they have met worthwhile mates(might apply to Es too....). A majority of the time, we aren't even evaluating the question of whether or not someone in our lives is someone we could enjoy time and a relationship with. We just dont have the time, seriously. As NTs, our brainual cognitive output is still finite
> 
> and hey who can blame us for that hesitance?! did you guys know Tesla remained celibate his whole life so he could focus on his work? It would have been a tragic WASTE to have that man doing child rearing tasks and romancing many women, that's all i say to that ) Lustful sex for NTs is practically a sin of Sloth - a waste of our better talents.
> 
> (is this post arroga-NT enough yet? I can add more!)


Someone's not using that big brain to get laid..


----------



## geGamedev

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I second that.
> 
> Definitely second this one too. I actually get a little turned off if a random girl comes onto me. And it is obviously hard to get close to someone as an INTP, I only have 1-2 good friends let alone friends that are girls. Don't get me wrong I have a lot of "acquaintances" and people who would consider me a friend but I have a different view on what a friend is.
> 
> So if one has trouble connecting and is mainly horny when connected, you can see where a problem would arise XD


I agree with your comments and theirs. I just don't entertain in-depth perverted thoughts about people until I get to know them a bit. Sure, their nude body may flash through my mind briefly, but little else will happen... >_>

It all comes down to the fact that I'd rather start any relationship based on what I'd prefer it to be founded on. While the idea of having a nympo SO is most certainty in my list of ideals, it isn't a cornerstone of what I want from a SO. So, unless the other person is very open and I feel unusually comfortable talking to her about anything that pops into my head, chances are, my perverted side won't be too obvious for quite a while.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

geGamedev said:


> I agree with your comments and theirs. I just don't entertain in-depth perverted thoughts about people until I get to know them a bit. Sure, their nude body may flash through my mind briefly, but little else will happen... >_>
> 
> It all comes down to the fact that I'd rather start any relationship based on what I'd prefer it to be founded on. While the idea of having a nympo SO is most certainty in my list of ideals, it isn't a cornerstone of what I want from a SO. So, unless the other person is very open and I feel unusually comfortable talking to her about anything that pops into my head, chances are, my perverted side won't be too obvious for quite a while.


How about having a nympho SO on top of an intriguing, interesting SO..?


----------



## ozasis

I'm insatiable, as are certain other NT's I know....


----------



## palehorsesailor

Spot on about ENTPs. I think the kinkier it is, the more interesting it becomes for an ENTP. It's like a fun experiment you can do with your bodies. A nice fusion of the cerebral and sensual, what more could anyone want?

Best sex I've ever had was with an INTP. Kinky, playful, experimental, with just the right amount of emotional content. I've also slept with an INTJ who was incredibly sensual but took sex a bit too seriously for my tastes. With both, it took quite some time to get them to be comfortable with acting on their desires and they've also told me that a mental connection is very important to them so that might possibly be the source of their perceived 'lack of enthusiasm'. But I'd take a steep learning curve for OMGWTFBBQWHATISHAPPENING sex over instant OMGILOVEYOUSOMUCHDARLING emotional sex any day.

Actually, just get with us ENTPs. We'll show you what's what in your brain and in your genitals.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

palehorsesailor said:


> Spot on about ENTPs. I think the kinkier it is, the more interesting it becomes for an ENTP. It's like a fun experiment you can do with your bodies. A nice fusion of the cerebral and sensual, what more could anyone want?
> 
> Best sex I've ever had was with an INTP. Kinky, playful, experimental, with just the right amount of emotional content. I've also slept with an INTJ who was incredibly sensual but took sex a bit too seriously for my tastes. With both, it took quite some time to get them to be comfortable with acting on their desires and they've also told me that a mental connection is very important to them so that might possibly be the source of their perceived 'lack of enthusiasm'. But I'd take a steep learning curve for OMGWTFBBQWHATISHAPPENING sex over instant OMGILOVEYOUSOMUCHDARLING emotional sex any day.
> 
> Actually, just get with us ENTPs. We'll show you what's what in your brain and in your genitals.


ENTPs are sextellectuals.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I may lack enthusiasm about a great many things, but sex is definitely not one of them:dry:


----------



## trice

Amen to that people. *pant* *pant*


----------



## Kr3m1in

pepp said:


> Amen to that people. *pant* *pant*


don't be panting on a forum, gorgeous.

you giving us NTs a bad rep:crazy:


----------



## Magnificent Bastard

mars6988 said:


> I may lack enthusiasm about a great many things, but sex is definitely not one of them:dry:


Insert sexual innuendo.


----------



## clawsthatcatch

Wait, so are ENTPs being listed among the assexuals or no? Because I have anecdotal evidence that ENTPs have sex drives.


----------



## _alias

DarkestHour said:


> I am probably overenthusiastic about sex.
> 
> I'm also a perverted bastard to be honest.



HAHAHA! runs quite contrary to what the OP thinks.


----------



## skycloud86

pepp said:


> Amen to that people. *pant* *pant*


Do some people actually pant? I thought only animals that didn't have sweat glands panted.


----------



## skycloud86

_alias said:


> HAHAHA! runs quite contrary to what the OP thinks.


The OP was stating an observation, not a fact, so of course it was likely that some people would disagree with the observation.


----------



## _alias

skycloud86 said:


> The OP was stating an observation, not a fact, so of course it was likely that some people would disagree with the observation.


well... duh.


----------



## skycloud86

_alias said:


> well... duh.


Well, your post seemed to convey surprise that someone contradicted the OP's post.


----------



## Kr3m1in

clawsthatcatch said:


> Wait, so are ENTPs being listed among the assexuals or no? Because I have anecdotal evidence that ENTPs have sex drives.


Yes, ASSexuals:crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

mars6988 said:


> Yes, ASSexuals:crazy:


He meant asexuals.


----------



## clawsthatcatch

skycloud86 said:


> He meant asexuals.


Whoops! Yes I did!


----------



## skycloud86

clawsthatcatch said:


> Whoops! Yes I did!


I apologise, I meant she not he.


----------



## TiNeSi

I just don't believe that sex drive has much to do with type. Type might impact the way it is expressed though.


----------



## clawsthatcatch

skycloud86 said:


> I apologise, I meant she not he.


It's ok. Everyone on the internet is a 25 year old male :wink:


----------



## Sanskrit

clawsthatcatch said:


> It's ok. Everyone on the internet is a 25 year old male :wink:


At least in the range of that with a margin of +-5
All the females flock to livejournal and myspace. Socialites psh.


----------



## trice

*add the costume*



bigtex1989 said:


> The only thing that could make it hotter is if I was wearing a costume.


ohh! insert costume.


----------



## bigtex1989

Well than, aren't you eager to please! I like your style. You're in.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse

I think it may be that our inner lives are so interesting that the probability that sex could be better as a choice of activity is low compared to the probability of coming up with something truly interesting to think about or do on our own. Sex is touch and go as to whether it'll be good or not. And then there's all that stuff with having to deal with another human being and their problems, etc., when your own life is busy enough.


----------



## The Exception

I am one of those NTs with low interest in sex. I've got alot of other things in my life that give me joy. I'm not really bothered much the the fact that I'm not in a sexual relationship right now. I sometimes wonder why so many people seem to be obsessed with it. 

Maybe I could be persuaded to change my mind if I met the right person.


----------



## Cover3

I despise the industry for hyper-sexualizing this world and making it the hell we've come to know as 'society'


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

There is something about that and is probably why Ns stands only for 1/3 of the population and Ss for the rest as they fuck more and obviously think less about irelevant things like "how I'm gonna feed the 9th kid after 9 months".


----------



## talemin

being an S or an N is then a genetic legacy? :dry:


----------



## Sanskrit

talemin said:


> being an S or an N is then a genetic legacy? :dry:


N at least is a legacy we pass on with our behavior and participation, and that often means that most simple minded assmonkey will be less likely to produce offspring of N tendencies.


----------



## bigtex1989

Sanskrit said:


> N at least is a legacy we pass on with our behavior and participation, and that often means that most simple minded assmonkey will be less likely to produce offspring of N tendencies.


As an ENTP, my parents are ISTJ and ESFJ. I think having at least one ST parent (and two SJ) is a great way to learn NT behavior. The ST parent takes care of all the details but still challenges the child mentally so that the NT child can worry about the theories and get a better picture of the world at large. Having two SJ parents also helped me develop into an NT because they both were types to get things done....and they did a lot of stuff for me, so I learned to not take care of it myself (a mild form of learned helplessness). I would get ideas, tell them about it, and they would make it happen if they were good enough.

I think having two NT parents (especially xNTP) would force a child to develop S or start failing at life. While the xNTP parent would truly care for the child, being big picture people rather than detail people would hurt the child in the short run. They would appear flaky, unreliable, etc. This would cause a successful child to grow up to pay attention to the details and live in the here and now.


----------



## topgun31

bigtex1989 said:


> As an ENTP, my parents are ISTJ and ESFJ. I think having at least one ST parent (and two SJ) is a great way to learn NT behavior. The ST parent takes care of all the details but still challenges the child mentally so that the NT child can worry about the theories and get a better picture of the world at large. Having two SJ parents also helped me develop into an NT because they both were types to get things done....and they did a lot of stuff for me, so I learned to not take care of it myself (a mild form of learned helplessness). I would get ideas, tell them about it, and they would make it happen if they were good enough.
> 
> I think having two NT parents (especially xNTP) would force a child to develop S or start failing at life. While the xNTP parent would truly care for the child, being big picture people rather than detail people would hurt the child in the short run. They would appear flaky, unreliable, etc. This would cause a successful child to grow up to pay attention to the details and live in the here and now.


My dad is an INTP, but he's definitely not flaky or unreliable (maybe it's his military training?).

Going back to the OP, my sex drive's definitely here, and flirting is quite enjoyable to me. No complaints. :happy:


----------



## incision

As an 8w7 sx/sp, no problems with sexuality. But as an NT, am particular about who I'm open with and express emotion towards.


----------



## PyrLove

I know I've answered earlier but I still have hard time believing that some folks think that NT stands for No Touching. I'm an NT and I have a very high sex drive. Can't imagine going more than a week without something. Granted, I am picky about my partners and won't let just anyone touch me, but still.... Sex is good. Sex with an affectionate partner who enthusiastically reciprocates? Damn!


----------



## redmanXNTP

Interesting thread. A lot of this is going to sound self-aggrandizing but what the hell . . .

I think the NT's are probably all over the board here. On the "less interested" side, we're often distant, lost in thoughts and can be prone to melancholy or pessimism which is neither attractive nor all that stimulating for us. Obviously, if you ARE depressed then that's absolutely going to sap your sexual energy, and even more so if you're on most of the anti-depressant meds. 

On the "more interested" side, we're typically moral libertines and I've found in my case that a good, physical sexual relationship is absolutely necessary for me to feel loved and bonded to my partner, probably in some ways to compensate for my I-T traits; hell, I LOVE to finish so I'm definitely a J too!  

I also think that my INTP desire for proficiency/competence has caused me to notice what women like versus not and to and to incorporate prior "lessons" into subsequent partnerships. So while I definitely take pride in knowing how to debate, or competently discuss the origins of WWI or the emergence of India in modern foreign relations, or whatever, I take similar pride in knowing (and learning further) how to make my partner feel good. 

So in classic INTP form, it's a matter of technique and theory more than passion. As usual our approach to the world is pretty weird, isn't it? 

Also, my girlfriend told me that I'm much more sexual now that she knows me than she imagined when she first met me. I take pride as an INTP in keeping those talents hidden. Again, we're a funny bunch.


----------



## Oldlady

The thing is, I don't get off to bare skin alone (i.e. "OMG that guy has crazy abs!"). I tend to like power dynamics and fetishes.

Look:

Nerd Sex from deadhonkeycomedy


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Oldlady said:


> Nerd Sex from deadhonkeycomedy


LOL. Greatest ever.

Power dynamics are *definitely* hot though. But, hot people are also hot lmao. >_>

-1 NT unenthusiastic about sex.


----------



## devoid

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. *Well, except for the ENTP's* (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks). I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?


Haha, was about to say. ;D


----------



## Berdudget

I'm glad you made the comment about ENTPs. I saw the title and immediately upened the thread to let you know how much of a sex-enthusiast I have on my hands. LOL!!


----------



## Berdudget

hziegel said:


> haha, was about to say. ;d


lol! (5678910)


----------



## devoid

ENTP might want to change that to an overabundance of enthusiasm. :3


----------



## StandingTiger

NTs just need horny NFs to spark their appetites.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

hmwith said:


> NTs just need horny NFs to spark their appetites.


Holy shit that made me laugh. Are you sure you haven't met my SO. This is exactly the words he would use


----------



## redmanXNTP

hmwith said:


> NTs just need horny NFs to spark their appetites.


Oooooh, you don't know the half of it! 

<-------------- happy boy


----------



## William I am

Hahhaha I actually laughed out loud.

I definitely fall into the "except ENTP's" area :x Always have, ever since I figured out all that whatnot. I am also very hesitant to share that with just anybody, but that may have nothing to do with my personality type.

People tell me that when I am working on anything that interests me- a personal project, at work, at school, or whatever - I am focused, on task, etc. They can think I'm very dry and sometimes that I'm not intelligent or fun at all. 

When I spend time with them in a social setting, they tell me I seem like a totally different person. I'm actually really goofy and lighthearted most of the time. When I'm at work, I'm in get "stuff" done mode. When I'm in a social settings I'm in a host or clown mode. Likewise, when I'm being sexual with someone, I'm in a sexual mode. And right now I'm in a mode where I discuss things like this in a detached scientific mode haha.

I think maybe that other NT's are like this - just showing some specific aspect of their personality. I feel like I use the different modes as tools in any situation.


----------



## SPtheGhost

im really putting myself out there 

but i had alot of sex in the latter part of highschool and throughout college but after a STI scare and 2 pregnancy scares i didnt need much else to put me (personally) off of promiscuity ...mainly out of fear ...i remember telling a friend that everytime i have sex im playing russian roulette with my hopes and dreams


now its very difficult for me to see sex as anything more than just a reproductive biological process, that has the evolutionary advantage of feeling really good ..as well as this thing that creates these weird complicated relationships that clog my consciousness


----------



## Berdudget

SPtheGhost said:


> im really putting myself out there
> 
> but i had alot of sex in the latter part of highschool and throughout college but after a STI scare and 2 pregnancy scares i didnt need much else to put me (personally) off of promiscuity ...mainly out of fear ...i remember telling a friend that everytime i have sex im playing russian roulette with my hopes and dreams
> 
> 
> now its very difficult for me to see sex as anything more than just a reproductive biological process, that has the evolutionary advantage of feeling really good ..as well as this thing that creates these weird complicated relationships that clog my consciousness


This is exactly what having two "unplanned" - though adorable and loved - children has done to my view of sex.


----------



## cozymind

I don't really think about sex if I am not in a relationship. My desire is connected to a person, so no special person = no desire. 

I have probably stomped on quite a few egos due to no interest, but those people were used to getting attention because of their looks, and I don't respond to that. So, those people would probably say I have no drive, but just ask anyone who has stimulated my mind and demonstrated the character and depth that I look for. They will offer a different perspective.


----------



## Inveniet

I don't think it is the NT thing that does it.
I have had periods with great sexual appetite.
However if I believe that a relationship or drama will ensue from the blowing of steam I may just avoid it.


----------



## Oldlady

Oddly enough...

I am averse to sex. I masturbate and all, but... my masturbation usually revolves around a power dynamic. This means that I could masturbate to being a failure. I would just... imagine myself failing at everything I care about, and that would get me to painful orgasm. "Powerless". It's BDSM-y.

If I were in a relationship, I would feel pressured to have sex. Why? Because the media tells me that's what guys want. I don't want to do something like have sex out of PEER PRESSURE. So I don't want to have it at all. If I got the urge, I would probably prefer to find some random guy I don't know very well to get it out on. That way it could just be about sex, and I wouldn't have to worry about whether I was being used or coerced.


----------



## William I am

Looking at a few comments, remembering the [wrong] descriptions of me as an INTJ, and just a feeling in general...

It seems like I vs. E has a lot more to do with it.

And as far as touching (especially non-sexual affectionate touch) I find that it varies widely from person to person. I've dated one young woman that was as touchy feely as me, and the rest were much less touchy - with a few who didn't understand the point at all and never touched anyone unless they had to. That "why would I touch anyone?" attitude creeped me the heck out.
Everyone is involved in some type of sexual touch, but non-sexual touch isn't reinforced with the reward pathway that sex is.

cheers


----------



## William I am

Aila8 said:


> I don't freely give it out. My stuff is too fucking good.
> 
> 
> Ahahah ok ego aside. I'm just really selective. I need to be stimulated not just in body but also mind, heart, and whatever else there is =P.


ExAAAActly. Anybody can have sex (not necessarily good) but I have 0 interest in people who don't stimulate me in any other way.


----------



## redmanXNTP

William I am said:


> Hahhaha I actually laughed out loud.
> 
> I definitely fall into the "except ENTP's" area :x Always have, ever since I figured out all that whatnot. I am also very hesitant to share that with just anybody, but that may have nothing to do with my personality type.
> 
> People tell me that when I am working on anything that interests me- a personal project, at work, at school, or whatever - I am focused, on task, etc. They can think I'm very dry and sometimes that I'm not intelligent or fun at all.
> 
> When I spend time with them in a social setting, they tell me I seem like a totally different person. I'm actually really goofy and lighthearted most of the time. When I'm at work, I'm in get "stuff" done mode. When I'm in a social settings I'm in a host or clown mode. Likewise, when I'm being sexual with someone, I'm in a sexual mode. And right now I'm in a mode where I discuss things like this in a detached scientific mode haha.
> 
> I think maybe that other NT's are like this - just showing some specific aspect of their personality. I feel like I use the different modes as tools in any situation.


I do agree with you that our hyper-focus on tasks makes us comparmentalize talents, such that we can quite easily put away the tools of our personalities that we aren't currently using which looks to those around us like they don't exist if they didn't already know about them. 

I've developed a love of being underestimated during my life likely for that very reason. Of course, maybe that makes me look like Jim . . .


----------



## William I am

"No problem... I brought a book!"


----------



## mockingbird girl

NTs + enthusiasm = none o yo bizness


----------



## Kuthtuk

Few drinks after a party NT's go out with their respective dates, She wispers something in the guys year.. their responses are:

ENTPs = "Quick, take your clothes off! Now! I got an Idea!"

ENTJs = Thinks..."Okay I'm drunk... She's not all that pretty... Aaa whata hell"

INTPs = "You want me to do what with my what?"

INTJs = "Okay... I'll only do that if you..." picks a piece of paper, draws something realy quick, shows to the girl "... we do this afterwards" Girl Blushes.


----------



## red_1038

ginger+intj+enfp boyfriend=good times.


----------



## MiGoreng

Kuthtuk said:


> Few drinks after a party NT's go out with their respective dates, She wispers something in the guys year.. their responses are:
> 
> ENTPs = "Quick, take your clothes off! Now! I got an Idea!"


Ha! This is pretty accurate XD


----------



## Mr.Adrian

Kuthtuk said:


> ENTJs = Thinks..."Okay I'm drunk... She's not all that pretty... Aaa whata hell"


Accurate too


----------



## Istbkleta

The Great One said:


> ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks)


Just saw this thread and was like wait, WHAT?!
Where are you getting you information from.

Can you back up these grossly exaggerated blatant lies in any way. Of course not. Because they are lies. WTF.
I do not believe type has anything to do such characteristics as being "freaks" and I honestly don't know what you have noticed, but it's certainly not what you are saying.

Sorry, but I am sick of this and I am sick of letting it slide. 

Edit: just saw some of the replies and would like to stress that the entps replying here are in no way representative of a whole type. The entp I know IRL is completely normal, has a steady partner and is certainly the most normal person I have seen.


----------



## William I am

Istbkleta said:


> Just saw this thread and was like wait, WHAT?!
> Where are you getting you information from.
> 
> Can you back up these grossly exaggerated blatant lies in any way. Of course not. Because they are lies. WTF.
> I do not believe type has anything to do such characteristics as being "freaks" and I honestly don't know what you have noticed, but it's certainly not what you are saying.
> 
> Sorry, but I am sick of this and I am sick of letting it slide.
> 
> Edit: just saw some of the replies and would like to stress that the entps replying here are in no way representative of a whole type. The entp I know IRL is completely normal, has a steady partner and is certainly the most normal person I have seen.


We ENTP's are really good at hiding aspects of ourselves we don't want to share with people - even good and sometimes best friends. We also love seeking new information. I've always been super enthusiastic about new and different, and could be called at least a mild freak. Just because he or she hasn't told you about it doesn't mean it isn't there.

It's also easiest to get freaky and try new things with a steady partner. New partners are much less tolerant and usually take a lot longer to get comfortable (or bored?) enough to try new things.


----------



## Istbkleta

Dude, what you are saying is that maybe we are a little curious and experimental. That is not freaks. And what happens between consenting adults is their own business.

Just because we understand that doesn't mean everybody does. Thus any attempt to distort meanings and call a whole group freaks must be stopped immediately.

We are way too tolerant for our own good.


----------



## Fawcon

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks). I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?


I'm an ENTP in a serious relationship with an INTP. Sex is our ONLY problem. But a big one.

Fitting the stereotypes here i guess, I would qualify at the "enthusiastic" while my boyfriend would be at the "indifferent" end of the spectra. He thinks we have the best relationship ever besides from me being so sad, frustrated and sexually desperate that he doesn't even wan't to kiss me because he knows this will turn me on. And it will. Why? Wave a steak in front of a starving person and see if she starts salivating by the sheer NE of it. Consequentiality this problem is not solving itself but is just becoming worse. For ME that is directly, and for him indirectly.

I love my man, and I know he loves me in a very genuine and INTPy way. He is the hottest thing alive to me (soo sexy) and I just wish we could be able to enjoy sex together: him as much as me, as the weird part is that he, albeit indifferent to other than the technical part, got mad skills in bed. This naturally only makes me long for it more. 

In my mind we could be so fantastic together if he could only enjoy it like I do. ENTP in sexual context for me translates into "I'm open to and will try anything you want/need". For a long time I thus tried to figure out what was his "thing", and we have always keept a straight forward, open and honest communication . Sadly this never made a difference as he is simply not interested in sexual activity. And even though it at times make me feel very insecure I know it's not because of me as he has NEVER been truly "wowed" by sex, by anyone. He doesn't know *lust*. Or *passion*. Like he puts it: I can see the note sheet but I can't hear the music." He can't just give in, drift away, and just feel that life is worth living only for this one reason by itself. In fact he basically interprets my experience like nothing but a drug - all negative with no benefits at all.

The truth lying somewhere in the middle, needless to say this is making me depressed often leaving me drained of all that makes me feel good (about us and even worse about myself) and what motivates me to keep struggling through the burdens of everyday life ...Which of course makes me want to have sex to rebalance my stressed and abandoned body and make me feel like an attractive woman again - like everyone used to think I was. 

In the end I love him so much it's unbearable, and besides >love< he is my very best friend and the one person on earth that truly understands me in an honest-naked-soul kind of way. Both being very clearly NTP:s but still so different it's just so damn frustrating that we can't figure this out although we both really want to. Now I basically fear that I will never have a "passionate" connection again as I can't have it with the most important person in my life - or that this will finally ruin everything i hold precious in one way or the other. 

Lacking close NT friends that isn't my boyfriends friends as well (we known each other for 12 years so most of them) I don't talk about this with anyone because I don't see how they could possibly help with useful and not just self-centred input (...yes I am typist in this matter...). I don't know but maybe you can... I hope so anyway. I'll take any INTP advise I can get at this point.



Electric Nate said:


> I'm not sure i'll ever find someone who doesn't either bore me or drive me insane. What personality types do INTP's match well with for relationships?


An ENTP. But please don't put them through the agony of it all if you don't "get" why to have sex.


----------



## HippoHunter94

I am completely game for such illicit activities, but with exceptions like now, I keep it to myself.


----------



## Dylio

My INTJ ex boyfriend had a way larger sex drive than I did. It was one of the reasons we broke up, I felt I couldnt satisfy his wants in bed. It's not my fault that sex is the last thing on my mind when it's past 11 and I have to be up at 6:30! Point that thing somewhere else.


----------



## PlacentaCake

If I am with the wrong person, I will only think about having it and that perfectly suits me. I could go months without and be happy as a clam. 

On the other hand... if I am extremely happy in my relationship, all the things I think about come into fruition, I can't help it! I almost become demanding and can sometimes wear my partner out, but luckily it is well received and the energy is matched. :3 This doesn't mean that i won't sometimes catch myself daydreaming rather than doing.

So I don't find that NT statement to be true. Unless I am not an NT.


----------



## INTJellectual

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks). I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?


I think instinctual stacking may have something to do with this. An sp/sx types are hornier than other types. I think I have lots of sexual enthusiasm but I only imagine it to the one I love. I also don't see the appeal of promiscuity. But it doesn't mean I don't have sex drive :tongue:.


----------



## OMEGA

Well, I find the original question to be kind of true.
My appetite is quite big most of the times, but my borderline INTJ or INTP (have note yet been able to type him correctly but I think INTP with a strong J) is a bit cooler and not as experimentative.


----------



## Helios

INTJellectual said:


> I think instinctual stacking may have something to do with this. An *sp/sx types are hornier than other types.* I think I have lots of sexual enthusiasm but I only imagine it to the one I love. I also don't see the appeal of promiscuity. But it doesn't mean I don't have sex drive :tongue:.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that would explain a lot.
But I'm with you on the meaningful sex thing.


----------



## INTJellectual

FacelessBeauty said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that would explain a lot.
> But I'm with you on the meaningful sex thing.


You're still a minor. Don't think too much sex.


----------



## Helios

INTJellectual said:


> You're still a minor. Don't think too much sex.


----------



## INTJellectual

FacelessBeauty said:


>


Yeah baby. INTJs are virgins. :wink:


----------



## Kelvin

I don't agree. At least I'm one of the most sexual people I know lol


----------



## nujabes

I've only been intimate with 2 people, and both were very surprised by my... appetite 

I don't really feel a deep need to be intimate so superficially I probably appear very tame. As for the "release" of tension... Believe me, there are no problems. I'm an almost 20 year old male, I have experience


----------



## ZMX

After my first time having sex, I thought "This is what people have made into such a big deal?"

I've never really had crazy fun with sex, and I get bored with it quickly.

That said, I have enjoyed kinky sex, and I have enjoyed regularly having sex multiple times a day.

When I'm single, I rarely think of sex. I'd never decline a random piece of attractive ass, but I'm too apathetic to seek it out.

But, that changes when I've got a romantic interest. Even when I'm not around them, I get that distracting "hunger." Without regular release, I find it harder to focus, and have sex dreams regularly.


----------



## MadKeltoi

The Great One said:


> Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks)


Yep. We are sexy and we know it.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5

I wouldn't say that NTs, especially introverted ones, are necessarily disinterested in sex although are less inclined to have an interest in it ALL the time. But then again, it could be that the introverted ones are more inclined to spend more time fantasizing about it and how their sex lives could be. That or it could be that they are more reserved about it. I personally don't care for sex too much unless I have a mental connection with the other person.
However, I have to admit after mental stimulation due to having some kind of intellectual discussion, I can't help but feel excited :wink:


----------



## lastman

Well when females don't pay you too much attention and when one comes along and actually talks to you and you mistake her friendliness as romantic interest so you ask her out only to get shot down, you may have a lack of enthusiasm too. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Master Mind

ZMX said:


> After my first time having sex, I thought "This is what people have made into such a big deal?"


I had similar thoughts after I lost my virginity, thinking it was overrated.

But then I eventually met someone I actually cared about.


----------



## KateMarie999

ENTPs may be the exception. The only NT I've had a serious relationship with apparently does think about sex but he also has really good self control.


----------



## Evil Donkey

Sex is fun, the problem is that I'm not getting any. "Boo" to my social skills :sad:


----------



## Emerson

Not interested in sex? I wasn't till I had it. Now boy howdy its all I can think about.


----------



## juilorain

Okay, I have been with many, many people, inside outside relationships; I enjoy sex. I don't understand it as an emotional act, however, as most people imagine it to be. I see sex as another adventure to explore someone you know very closely.

I enjoy sex and I enjoy telling my INTJ friend all the strange experiences I had and he eats these stories up. Also, I have another INTJ friend who _loves_ talking about her anime-related sexual fantasies and people she finds sexually attractive. Of course she's always right about who is attractive. I tend to keep who I find attractive to myself, however, once I start interacting, they know (maybe because of my Fe).


hmmm... this is also my first post. Great way to get to know you guys... lol...


----------



## WildImagineer

Put a book in my hands and a lady in my lap and you can call me happy. I love the wonders of sex, but I tend to have other things to do, plus, I enjoy getting to know females first. I don't want to waste my time trying to "hook" up with random strangers. I'm not a casual sex person.
Have you considered it's not a lack of enthusiasm, but a difference in how the types like their sex prescribed? That we required a deeper mental level of communication to want to date? Or that we just simply have trouble finding people who we relate to so there is a lower level of common ground between us and other types?


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

Umm.. what? That can't be right.

*ignore the bait, ignore the bait, ignore the bait and go to sleep because you have an eye exam in 4 hours yet you've been on the internet for a day straight with no food researching everything under the sun*


----------



## miuliu

JoniF said:


> If INTPs are supposedly not enthusiastic about sex, then I must be an off-the-chart outlier.


Ditto. :blushed:


----------



## Kittynip

I'm only interested in it when it's unique or risky (like in public), or challenging. 
Otherwise, yawn!

Or if it's a way to get to better know someone - using it to push and prod at boundaries.
The act itself isn't what holds my attention. The circumstances, its purpose and the reasons for it are.


----------



## Strelok

Obstructor said:


> I have little idea where such a notion that the rationals are least interested in sex.


Pop-culture.


----------



## high_heels

Major Lol on the response here.... 

I joke about it to my close friends and they find it funny when I tell stories or just blurt about opinions about sex. But on a personal note, I don't think there's anyone in this planet who doesn't like sex. 

I just seem to have these 2 things in my head when it comes to it: 

1. Emotions and sex can be two separate things in bed. 
2. When the switch is "on", its really "ON!"


----------



## WhiteIris

If the person the equipment is attached to isn't interesting it isn't happening. Otherwise my enthusiasm levels are just fine.


----------



## blood roots

The enthusiasm is there. Not always exposed though.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Ahem.

Whoever is responsible for introducing the concept of "friendship with benefits" deserves three Nobel Peace Prizes. If necessary, the committee could retroactively revoke Carter's, Arafat's, and Obama's without ill effect.


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

Kittynip said:


> when it's unique or risky (like in public)


McDonald's drive-thru window at 4am after a night out on the town. You know you want to. And YES, I would like fries with that.


----------



## 18skeltor

It's not a subject I want to extend my knowledge on that much, I mean INTPs are already so good at it that there's not much to improve xD


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Most people seem to either think I'm asexual (due to my apparent lack of interest in sexual topics of conversation) or horny and stubborn to admit it (due to lots of dirty jokes.) It's just amusing to me how easily some people can be swayed by speech.  Neither of those things is accurate. Obviously this varies by situation. I often just enjoy the fact that people try so hard to figure out intimate details about me with very limited info to go on, lol. 

It really depends on the context. If I'm attracted to someone and the context isn't suitable to that for whatever reason, I practically lose interest just because the attraction itself seems inapplicable to the situation. It's usually enough for me just to appreciate the aesthetic mental experience. :tongue:


----------



## Scelerat

It's not a lack of interest in sex per say. Think of it as sex having 3 parts, courtship, the act and continuing maintenance. Funnily enough these roughly correspond to the production, implementation, support phases of an IT project. So sex is the sum of: 

A + B + C, where:

A= (Time * effort) 
B= (Time * effort)
C= (Time * effort)

Each phase here, has it's own calculation of time and effort for computing differences. A one night stand for instance, would be largely concentrated in the A and B sections with the C section being optional. In which case you can calculate the value of the time involved using Black-Scholes. 

In order for the above calculations to work you have to translate the sum of Time*Effort by a given sum, to facilitate sunk cost calculations, you can even use BAC, EAC and similar project calculations to determine where you are in the process. 

You also have to calculate the opportunity cost of said sexual relationship. For instance, if you elect sex over let's say getting another certification, degree or volunteering to run something at work, you have to come up with a calculation to create this overall value so you can calculate the net present benefit of having sex vs other endeavors.

*EXAMPLE 
*If the courtship phase takes 3 dates, at an average time per date of 3 hours, totaling 9 hours. The cost per date was $50 for the date itself, $15 in grooming, $100 in foregone work income that brings the total cost to $295. Divided by hours, this comes out to $32.77 

If the sex itself takes 2 hours (being generous with foreplay and cuddling afterwards) and we use the same cost per hour, $32.77 x 2 = $65,5 

If the relationship here transitions into a long-term relationship, you can reduce the cost per hour, but increase the time. 
If the relationship ends here, there is no additional cost. 

Then if we make it simple and say that if you had dedicated those 11 hours to overtime, at a rate of $10 per hour, you would have made $111, which after the cost of the dates, at a total of $360, which means the total cost of the dates came out to $471.

Of course, considering that I'm planning to spend my Saturday evening brushing up on complex number theory and imaginary numbers for fun, there is a value judgment involved here.


----------



## Ilovepeople

ninjahitsawall said:


> Most people seem to either think I'm asexual (due to my apparent lack of interest in sexual topics of conversation) or horny and stubborn to admit it (due to lots of dirty jokes.) It's just amusing to me how easily some people can be swayed by speech.  Neither of those things is accurate. Obviously this varies by situation. I often just enjoy the fact that people try so hard to figure out intimate details about me with very limited info to go on, lol.
> 
> It really depends on the context. If I'm attracted to someone and the context isn't suitable to that for whatever reason, I practically lose interest just because the attraction itself seems inapplicable to the situation. It's usually enough for me just to appreciate the aesthetic mental experience. :tongue:


Well, I know an xNTx like this as well, where he frequently injects dirty jokes at every opportunity of the conversation, but he has never dated (only 19 though) and apparently "shows" no interest in girls at all, and he actually likes to say he is asexual, but it is amusing how many people are lead on by this like sheep, with his statement of being asexual being la créme de la créme. So I definitely see where you are coming from with deriving enjoyment from the fact that people try so hard to figure you out, haha. Even though I might appear to be opposite in this sense from my type's stereotype, I actually love trying to be a mystery, the difference being I'm probably not as good at it haha.


----------



## Ilovepeople

In case anyone wants a Guardian's perspective, although you could all probably come to an accurate conclusion yourselves without my help, I think a lot of guardians, ESFJ's specifically, and even more specifically weaker ESFJ's, enjoy sex or have it a lot because sex is often intermingled with love, and the line between these two subjects is often blurred. Often, they might be trying to reconnect or just connect in the first place with other humans and sex makes them feel that they are appreciated or wanted, which is true in cases but can also lead to these types of people being used, which we all know is common. So maybe a difference between NTs and SJs is the fact that NTs do not need that emotional contact nearly as much if at all.


----------



## Strelok

Ilovepeople said:


> So maybe a difference between NTs and SJs is the fact that NTs do not need that emotional contact nearly as much if at all.


We do. We're just not going to work our asses of for it.

If I were remotely competent at socializing, I would attempt to get it. But currently it's not even possible to attempt.


----------



## Quernus

I know I'm three years late here but I just came across this and thought 

In my experience NT (men at least) are just as annoying I mean enthusiastic (or "driven") about sex as any others. And the INTPs can be very dark and kinky about it, same goes with women and men on that. Not that I have this wide array of experience (no really lmao I just tend to be attracted to INTPs). Maybe just not as open about it? My most recent serious ex is an INTJ and when I first met him I thought "this will never work he probably does not ever want to have sex" but yeah that was incorrect.

I kind of associate NT with sexual repression, for some reason, so maybe that's part of why they give that impression to you.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe

Late to the thread as well but I thought I would throw in my 2 cents.

I think about sex/women relatively often, but like several mentioned above its the time and effort combined with my social incompetence that acts as a deterrent. I keep telling myself this is something Im going to have mastered down the road, and that it will therefore take less time and effort to get intimate with somebody, but thus far the progress has been painfully slow.

I'm usually dedicating my time to stereotypical NT tasks; usually they're activities aimed at bettering my future and not really living in the present... Not exactly a route to getting laid quickly.


----------



## Strelok

Yeah. All we have is a lack of enthusiasm about behaving like an extroverted sensor, which is what you pretty much have to do if you want to meet people.


----------



## Jerzy Urban

I used to talk to a girl INTP that seemed to be gagging for the cock all the time so.....

When it comes to me? Im not really Asexual, i am interested in it. But as paradoxical as this might sound I don't really go out of my way to look for someone to shag.


----------



## -Alpha-

NameUser said:


> And lamest joke so far this year goes to... @James Wilson.


I'm also kind of into scathing forum posts. So, whatchu doin' later? Me, Lambchop and Mrs NameUser were thinkin' of getting together, opening a bottle of ketchup. You know... See what happens. 

EDIT: Is it too late to change 'ketchup' to 'mayonnaise'?


----------



## Chaerephon

James Wilson said:


> I'm also kind of into scathing forum posts. So, whatchu doin' later? Me, Lambchop and Mrs NameUser were thinkin' of getting together, opening a bottle of ketchup. You know... See what happens.
> 
> EDIT: Is it too late to change 'ketchup' to 'mayonnaise'?


And now he follows it up with the lamest attempt to get the "last word."


----------



## -Alpha-

NameUser said:


> And now he follows it up with the lamest attempt to get the "last word."


jerk


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

So it's not just me going asexual here. That's in a way, comforting.


----------



## Chemical

Hmm... 
NT asexual?
Don't know about others, but I think ENTPs are not asexual. I'm often horny, but u rarely see it (I kinda mastered this technique of being cool in every situation)
But there is a catch: I often have oportunity and I can get it if I wanted, but when I really get it, I lose interest in it. Challange keeps me motivated, when its gone... its just gets too easy then... It almost mission accomplished, before it even started.

I think problem is, that girls with good seducing abilities are rare or at least where I live. (no offense girls :wink


----------



## she006

The Great One said:


> Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks).


Damn straight!:laughing: Still a virgin though:dry:


----------



## Themorning

A lot of talking here but few _hard_ facts. As much as I'd like to know, I'd probably be jealous of those more successful than me, which would make me depressed. I might as well be honest, once a day would be great. Wanting and getting are two separate points though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ChanceyRose said:


> Late bloomers? I didn't have a sexual appetite until I was 20 when a friend asked me to have sex with him then gave me my very first kiss. I was very interested in sex after that until I figured out how all the bits and pieces of my lover worked. When the mystery was solved I lost interest. Now, in my late thirties, it's damn near the only thing I can think about.


it's common for women to have a spike in their sex drives from their 30s to mid 40s (the biological clock is saying "we're running out of time. let's squeeze out 1-3 more babies!")
I suspect that it's lower earlier in life because it would pay more to be selective/picky than to make like their male counterparts at that age (both for safety and securing that one's offspring receive the best set of genes)


----------



## Marisa

I'm very sexual, and very flirty and coquettish with people I'm interested in.

But I'm pretty awkward about communicating about it. I get embarrassed telling people I am turned on. But I often am, around the right people.


----------



## Cherie

Unless I find someone extremely attractive and have a source of sexual fantasy/stimulation I don't really have a drive and tend to push away any advances.

But when I do I'm pretty much insatiable.

Not sure if this was mentioned elsewhere in the forums, but don't introverts experience sensory information more intensely than extroverts? Following that line of thought one would assume that they would seek out sexual pleasure more.


----------



## HighSteaks

This thread reminds me of the theatrical production of 1984 in the scene that Julia is basically trying to seduce Winston, but he's to preoccupied with his book to notice.

I don't know if it's in the book, but I'm waiting for the book to come in at the library.


----------



## shameless

The Great One said:


> I've noticed that a lot of NT's are really not that sexual. Especially the introverted ones. Well, except for the ENTP's (I've noticed that they can sometimes be freaks). I've really noticed that the INTP's in general tend to lack sexual enthusiasm as well as many INTJ's. Thoughts?



I have noticed a lot of people say that too. 

I have no idea what they are talking about. I seriously don't. I like sex. A lot. Its a pretty big deal to me. 

I think that maybe some have been so introverted in some cases maybe they haven't engaged in much sex in the first place where they would have gotten to a place to desire it much. 

And some might just be playing it down.

And then theres probably some that are just that not interested.

I have to wonder if this really has to do with MBTI tho and more to do with hormone levels and such. 

I have known for example of plenty of SFJs women in real life that refer to sex as a chore. (I could never imagine thinking that)


----------



## Ryo

I wouldn't say NTs aren't interested in sex but they don't consider having sex the most important goal or achievement of their life either, unlike some (many) people.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Ryo said:


> I wouldn't say NTs aren't interested in sex but they don't consider having sex the most important goal or achievement of their life either, unlike some (many) people.


Agreed


----------



## aendern

My insatiable libido is stymied by my extreme introversion and disgust of being in contact with someone else's body.


edit:

Also, I would absolutely 100% need some sort of romantic connection with a person to enjoy having sex with them. The sensation would be meh without a reason or purpose to it.

Meaningless sex is meaningless.



Ryo said:


> I wouldn't say NTs aren't interested in sex but they don't consider having sex the most important goal or achievement of their life either, unlike some (many) people.


I find it so funny that you picked the least likable character from that series and used him as your avatar.

@Antipode did that too >.<


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Ilovepeople said:


> Well, I know an xNTx like this as well, where he frequently injects dirty jokes at every opportunity of the conversation, but he has never dated (only 19 though) and apparently "shows" no interest in girls at all, and he actually likes to say he is asexual, but it is amusing how many people are lead on by this like sheep, with his statement of being asexual being la créme de la créme. So I definitely see where you are coming from with deriving enjoyment from the fact that people try so hard to figure you out, haha. Even though I might appear to be opposite in this sense from my type's stereotype, I actually love trying to be a mystery, the difference being I'm probably not as good at it haha.


Haha. It seems like sometimes people just assume it.. I've actually made another thread wondering if anyone else gets annoyed at people assuming stuff about them left and right. With this I've learned to just laugh at it, though. So now even I joke about it sometimes (but still wonder if anyone realizes it's a joke!) 

Other times it's assumed I'm repressed which is annoying and I find it intellectually insulting. That's just immature. lol. It's probably because of the dirty joking as well.. seems not to match my lifestyle and throws people off, I suppose.


----------



## Antipode

emberfly said:


> I find it so funny that you picked the least likable character from that series and used him as your avatar.
> 
> @_Antipode_ did that too >.<












I related to him.


----------



## O_o

Lol, sex. 
So all throughout high school I had a very numbing feel towards really physical intimacy. Nothing to do with attachment really, I was great with getting really deep and personal with folk and such. But I just saw no need for... well, touching, that sort of closeness.

So at 18 I decided to try a little experiment and dated this one boy. I found him to be ascetically wonderful and such but really it was a remarkable feeling seeing someone so interested and reactive all while just being... ._. we didn't have sex (what would even be the point of that if I wasn't interested) but my indifference towards him and everything was very obvious. And this indifference continued towards others. But really, I don't see a need for physical contact, I am as happy and calm on my own (and very naturally so) as well as with my friends. Now that I've recognized it and accepted the situation, I feel absolutely no gaps in need of being filled (lel, oh puns). Perhaps it's their personalities, maybe that is a very very strong factor in it all, but regardless it's not that important to me. 
But sex or any urges for that matter are largely foreign to me still. 

Anyways. I highly doubly sex drive and enthusiasm is some NT thing. That is something which goes far beyond one's type.


----------



## Ryo

emberfly said:


> I find it so funny that you picked the least likable character from that series and used him as your avatar.
> 
> @_Antipode_ did that too >.<


Least likeable? How so? Sure, he's not the most polite guy, but most NTs I know are like that too (I'm not saying he's an NT). I'd say for example Ymir is way less likeable than Levi.


----------

